# Doing a few freebies!



## cherriielle (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm super bored and I have nothing to do all weekend, so post refs and I'll do some freebies!
Not first come, first serve, I'll just do ones that I feel like doing.

It'll probably be a simpler version of [this]


----------



## sej (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe my OC? 
(Ref)
Thanks!  I don't know why no one has asked yet, your art is cool!


----------



## kassie (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice! Maybe her? ----> [ *reference* ]

Thanks for considering! :>


----------



## Roxi (Oct 30, 2015)

Amazing art  

Consider me please? :O <3 



Spoiler:  Ref :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 30, 2015)

Ahhh maybe one of these two?

[x] [x]


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 30, 2015)

Sej said:


> Maybe my OC?
> (Ref)
> Thanks!  I don't know why no one has asked yet, your art is cool!



[♥]
Such a cute design! *^*


----------



## sej (Oct 30, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> [♥]
> Such a cute design! *^*



So cute! Tysm!
Thanks!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 30, 2015)

would you try drawing her? x

thank you for considering~


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1124

Thanks~!


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 30, 2015)

Sej said:


> So cute! Tysm!
> Thanks!



Glad you like it!


Roxi-Riot said:


> Amazing art
> 
> Consider me please? :O <3
> 
> ...



Enjoy! [♥]


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe my OCs Nami or Rai? * ^*
https://imgur.com/a/WfgJV

Nami (glasses) has fox ears, light blonde hair
Rai has wolfy ears, light brown hair. He can be drawn pre/post puberty lel 
Thanks for considering ' U'


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2015)

AHHH hii! I'd love one of my OC, she's in my sig and Avi!


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 30, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> would you try drawing her? x
> 
> thank you for considering~



Enjoy! [♥]


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 30, 2015)

would it be weird to ask for my mayor? {x}
thanks for considering c:


----------



## duckvely (Oct 30, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Enjoy! [♥]



thank you so much <333


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

Omg these are cute! Would you try my oc? 
(x) (x)

Thank you for considering ^^


----------



## Sumable (Oct 30, 2015)

Could you do this character?


Spoiler













Thanks for considering. Feel free to give him a glowing eye if you would like to, but it's fine if you won't.


----------



## Roxi (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you xCherryskyx  

She looks amazing! Thank you for drawing her! Yeeee! \ (^w^) / <3


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 31, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> would it be weird to ask for my mayor? {x}
> thanks for considering c:



Short hair yess [♥]


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 31, 2015)

Sumable said:


> Could you do this character?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sannnnns [♥]
This was actually super fun, thanks for this request!


----------



## Sumable (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks a ton! a skele-ton!

It looks really good! Do you mind if I use it as an avatar as long as I give credit?


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 1, 2015)

Sumable said:


> Thanks a ton! a skele-ton!
> 
> It looks really good! Do you mind if I use it as an avatar as long as I give credit?



Glad you like it! And you can go ahead and use it as your avatar, I don't mind.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 1, 2015)

aaaaaAAHHHHH OHMYGOD THANK YOU
why/how did i not check this thread sooner
this is amazing tysm ❤❤❤


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 1, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> aaaaaAAHHHHH OHMYGOD THANK YOU
> why/how did i not check this thread sooner
> this is amazing tysm ❤❤❤



Haha, glad you like it! ^_^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

are u still doing them o; all of my pictures are on my ipad can i edit this post later if thats alright?


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 1, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> are u still doing them o; all of my pictures are on my ipad can i edit this post later if thats alright?



Sure, you can post refs later. I might do a few more.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok! Here is my oc
View attachment 154915


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 1, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1145

Thanks ^^


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Spoiler








Can you do my mayor please?

Thanks!


----------



## Beardo (Nov 1, 2015)

http://imgur.com/5eB2GiC,GrG0JJN,btMlifm

Any of these kiddos would be cool


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 1, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1145
> 
> Thanks ^^



Enjoy! [♥]


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Would I be able to ask for art for my OC? I don't have any refs but I can link some pictures as to how she looks? If not, that's fine. ^^


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Would I be able to ask for art for my OC? I don't have any refs but I can link some pictures as to how she looks? If not, that's fine. ^^



Yeah, sure. Go right ahead!


----------



## Wewikk (Nov 1, 2015)

Can you draw an older Rin Kagamine about in her 20s?

https://www.google.com/search?q=rin...TCPybxri58MgCFUQZHgodNNoICg&biw=1920&bih=1075

Bigger bust nice body shape same colors but more skimpy and skin showing.

Thanks


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Yeah, sure. Go right ahead!



Thanks!! 

Her clothes are like this dress: 



Spoiler








I'd prefer the one on the left. And keep the same colors.



Her hair is kind of like this: 



Spoiler








Her hair color is like a light blonde.



I really hope this isn't too complicated!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 1, 2015)

Spoiler: one of these two dorks (I prefer the guy)














Tysm!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 1, 2015)

I would offer you to draw my mayor, but all I have are screenshots of her v_v


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 1, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> I would offer you to draw my mayor, but all I have are screenshots of her v_v



That's fine! As long as they're clear, I can draw from screenshots.


----------



## mugii (Nov 1, 2015)

omg if ur not too backed up maybe you could draw this lil butt?
[x]


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 2, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Her clothes are like this dress:
> 
> ...



I hope this is alright! [♥]


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2015)

Consider my mayor? I dunno why but everyone calls my mayor cute \_(o.o)_/


----------



## MayorGong (Nov 2, 2015)

Could you consider one of my OCs if you are still taking requests? :3

*Horic*

Shinyu


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 2, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Enjoy! [♥]



Ah it's amesomee! Thanks so much! ^^


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 2, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Spoiler: one of these two dorks (I prefer the guy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy! [♥]


----------



## Hatori (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, awesome stuff, Cherrysky!!

If you're still doing any of these, would you consider her? *[x]*


Good luck and have fun!
Thank you for your time and consideration, regardless if she's picked or not! ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I hope this is alright! [♥]



omg it's precious!! thank you! <3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Enjoy! [♥]



Oh my god it's so beautiful!!!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 8, 2015)

Bump for u <3


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi! If you're still doing these, would you consider my OC?



Spoiler:


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for the opportunity :3

x



Spoiler



I appologise for not having a proper ref.


----------



## Tease (Nov 9, 2015)

If you're still doing this <3 http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1152


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 9, 2015)

tirru said:


> If you're still doing this <3 http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1152



I wasn't gonna do anymore, but I might as well.....
Enjoy! [♥]


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Your art is so cute holy shfjrfdsjhjbdrgf


----------



## Tease (Nov 9, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I wasn't gonna do anymore, but I might as well.....
> Enjoy! [♥]



IT'S SO PRETTY <#3333333333333333 thank you djasiokds


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 9, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Your art is so cute holy shfjrfdsjhjbdrgf


Haha, thanks! ^_^


tirru said:


> IT'S SO PRETTY <#3333333333333333 thank you djasiokds



Glad you like it!


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

fcking love your art


and ur nonon graphics


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 9, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> fcking love your art
> 
> 
> and ur nonon graphics



Thanks xD

nonon ftw


Hatori said:


> Oh, awesome stuff, Cherrysky!!
> 
> If you're still doing any of these, would you consider her? *[x]*
> 
> ...



OMGGGG I LOVE THIS DESIGN!! [♥]


----------



## Hatori (Nov 9, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> OMGGGG I LOVE THIS DESIGN!! [♥]



Ahhh!! Thank you so much, Cherrysky!! <3  She looks amazing in your style! ^^


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Thanks xD
> 
> nonon ftw
> 
> hell yeas


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 10, 2015)

I gave u an example of mine 2 weeks ago ;-;
In case u forgot


----------

